# Favorite in game Music



## GorMcCobb

What is your favorite in game pokemon music through all pokemon games.

Mine is the Regi battle music. :sunglasses:


----------



## Evolutionary

Ahhhh...Frlg's remix of GSC Blackthorn music.


----------



## IcySapphire

If I had to pick one, Wild Pokemon Attack G/S/C

The R/B opening runs a close second


----------



## Zeph

I'd have to say... the town music for either Goldenrod or Ecruteak.


----------



## Yarnchu

My gosh this is hard...I do love the Mew Battle theme from Emerald. But there is also Wild Pokemon Battle! (Johto) and Dialga/Palkia Battle. Then again there is Dark Cave, Kanto Gym Battle(G/S/C), and Route 1. Let's not forget Primal Dialga and Champion Battle(R/B/Y)...I need some time to think about this.


----------



## Noctowl

Regi battle music, or Rayquaza/Kyogre/Groudon music.


----------



## S.K

Giratina's new Platinum battl theme. Also PBR music is pretty good.


----------



## Dewgong

it changed. it's verdanturf or whatever.


----------



## cheesecake

Mmm, probably the remix of Lake of Rage in Firered/Leafgreen. :)


----------



## Evolutionary

Dewgongeru said:


> OHOH AND GSC LUCKY CHANNEL <3333


OH GOD HOW COULD I FORGET GSC LUCKY CHANNEL! I LISTEN TO IT FOR THE SOUND.


----------



## Jolty

Cerulean/Fuschia city in RBY
Route 1/2 in RBY
Badge get! in GSC
Goldenrod city in GSC
Violet city in GSC
Surfing in RSE
outside Mt Pyre in RSE

...I can't remember any from DP


----------



## Alxprit

Uhh, let's see...

Platinum Frontier Brain music. That's my top fav right now.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

The R/B/Y bicycle theme is my favorite. I dare you to listen to that song without getting it stuck in your head.


----------



## Dragon

Yay~

But this is even better.


----------



## Alexi

Route 1 music in RBY/FRLG
GCS Lucky Channel
Pallet Town music
Final Battle Lance music
Miror B's music in both Coloseum and Gale of Darkness :3


----------



## Jack

Probably the Deoxys battle music. It's creepy yet it sounds great.


----------



## ultraviolet

I love the music you get outside the pokemon league building at night in D/P. :) It's lovely.


----------



## Abwayax

hmm, it's hard for me. I love so much of the music

I guess I'll just have to divide it by Generation and type:

1, battle: probably the Champ battle theme
1, overworld: Route 1, Team Rocket's Hideout
2, battle: Johto Gym Leader/E4 and Crystal Legendary Beast theme tie for this
2, overworld: Route 1, Mt Silver
3, battle: Frontier Brain, Colosseum Cipher Admin, Evice Battle, XD Miror B.
3, overworld: Route 101, Mt Chimney, Pyrite Building, Shadow Pokemon Lab, The Under, Nascour's Theme (he has no battle theme for some reason), Fr/Lg Silph Co.
4, battle: Gym Leader, Dialga/Palkia, Arceus, Platinum Giratina
4, overworld: Twinleaf, Solaceon, Galactic Base, Mt Coronet


----------



## Koori Renchuu

OH MY GOD, SO CREEPY YET SO EPIC!


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Koori Renchuu said:


> OH MY GOD, SO CREEPY YET SO EPIC!


._.

That > world.

Well, with the possible exception of the R/B/Y Champion Theme. That also consists of pwnage. <3


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

The Goldenrod City music is flipping awesome. Upbeat and lively - what more could you want?


----------



## Anything

My favorite in game music would probably be when you fight Giratina in Platinum.


----------



## Alxprit

I've got a new one; the music for the routes that connect Kanto and Johto in GSC.


----------



## Evolutionary

PMD1's ending music :(

So sad~

And Sky tower's = AWESOME


----------



## Silversnow

G/S/C Elite Four music, battle and non-battle > nearly everything.  [/nostalgia]


----------



## Pride of Kings

Olivine City in G/S and the rival battle theme in R/S.


----------



## DonKarasuMan

Route 228 Night time mix
Dark Cave / Icy Path / Slowpoke Well
Acuity Lakefront
Canalave
Floaroma
Snowpoint
Azalea
Lavender
Gen II Rival Battle
Arceus Battle
Steven Battle
Champion Steven
Champion Cynthia


----------



## Aura Cobalt

The Opening Theme in FireRed/LeafGreen brings me the most nostalgia, but I would have to say my favorite is Dialga/Palkia battle at Spear Pillar.


----------



## Dannichu

Doctor Jimmy said:


> The R/B/Y bicycle theme is my favorite. I dare you to listen to that song without getting it stuck in your head.


This. And Route 1 (I have been known to just lie on my bed and play it repeatedly on SSBB). And the fighting-Suicune music in Crystal. And I have a fondness for the Lavender Town music for some reason, too.


----------



## see ya

Koori Renchuu said:


> OH MY GOD, SO CREEPY YET SO EPIC!


^This. Oh my god, this. I love how they made it so peaceful, yet kind of unsettling, instead of going all-out creepy. <3

Anyway...

Route 12 (R/B/Y)
Lucky Channel (G/S/C)
Mt. Pyre (Outside)
The S.S. Anne remix in the Slateport Museum.
Outside the Pokemon League Building (D/P)

...That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Ninjabait

VS Steven/Wallace
VS Frontier Brain (Emerald)
VS Giratina (Platinum)
VS Uxie, Mesprit, and Azelf
Snowpoint City At Night
VS Shadow Lugia
VS Champion Rival (FRLG)
Stark Mountain
VS Legendary (DPPt)
VS Ancient Beast (RSE)
Fight Area (?)

Unfortunately, I don't remember any of the GSC songs. =(


----------



## Elliekat

Oh, mine is definitely the Jubilife music in Pearl. It is my calming music :)


----------



## Minish

Oh God I love the Pokemon music. :D Shame I can't find any mp3s of them anywhere...

With the exception of pretty much all the bike music, I love all of it. But my favourite music is probably a mix of the R/S/E and G/S/C stuff. Most of the later routes in R/S/E were lovely, but Sootopolis' and Slateport's music was really nice. Goldenrod City's is also awesome.

My favourite from any game is probably Sapphire's Kyogre battling music. I haven't played Ruby so I don't know if it uses the exact same for Groudon (very probably) but I just loved it... when the music starts and you hear Kyogre roar... <3


----------



## Jetx

Skymin said:


> Mt. Pyre (Outside)


yesss. So great for such a minor part of the game.


----------



## nastypass

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9KNs7SXfMI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9shju5SyF0

<3


----------



## Elliekat

Ahh, I forgot about the Go-Rock Quad's thing in Ranger. Tiffany (that's her name, right?) is my favorite with her violin :)


----------



## VelvetEspeon

All three of Lavender Town's themes and all Pokémon graveyard themes.


----------



## Meririn

Road to Viridian City and R/B/Y Champion Battle. >>


----------



## eevee_em

Gosh its so hard to chose.

Probably the Team Aqua/Magma boss music from R/S/E.

Pretty much all the champion themes are awesome.

 And the the Groudon/Kyogre theme

And the Arceus theme.

Don't even get me started on out-of-battle music  or PMD....


----------



## Celestial Blade

Dialga/Palkia (D/P/Pt)
Arceus (D/P/Pt)
Regi's (Pt or R/S/E)
Groudon/Kyogre/Rayquaza (R/S/E)
Raikou/Entei Suicune (Crystal)
Giratina (Platinum)
Mew (Emerald)


----------



## Aisling

I've developed a fondness for the Eterna City music in D/P/Pt recently...
...But I also like the Kyogre/Groudon/Rayquaza battle music. I think it would sound really awesome if someone did a metal cover for it. :B


----------



## Thorne

Let's see..

Twinleaf Town theme, it's so peaceful, perfect for the start of an adventure
Eterna Forest theme, it's peaceful, in a more foresty way
old Chateau Theme, it's creepy in an awesome way
Galactic Boss Cyrus Theme, it's epic, and really sounds like you fight a crime lord like Cyrus
Torn World Theme, creepy, yet peaceful as opposed to Old Chateau
Lake Trio cavern Theme, it's awesome, peaceful and epic
Regi Theme, completely epic
Arceus Battle Theme, it sounds like you fight a thunderstorm or a erupting volcano, which matches, as Arceus is more might then that


----------



## Bombsii

Victory Road & Spear Pillar.


----------



## Ryu Tyruka

The Elite 4 music is my favourite. Makes me feel like i've got really far.


----------



## sagefo

I like the music that plays in RSE when you battle Rayquaza, groudon or kyogre.


----------



## J.T.

Ooh, the DP ones are pretty good. These are my favorites:

- Eterna Forest theme
- Cyrus Battle theme
- Galactic Veilstone Building theme
- Dialga/Palkia battle


----------



## Sapphiron

Too many to choose...

D/P/Pt Legend theme
Pt Giratina theme
FR/LG Champion theme
D/P/Pt Champion theme
Route 216 (Day and night)
Cyrus' theme
Eterna Forest/Snowpoint Temple/Lost Tower/Pt Regi chamber theme
R/S/E Regi Chamber theme
Legendary Birds theme (FR/LG) and Mewtwo's theme (FR/LG) (I actually know the difference between the two)
R/S/E Elite Four theme
Lake Trio theme
Dialga/Palkia theme
Team Galactic Grunt theme
Heavy Rainfall (When Kyogre's flood begins in Sapphire/Emerald.)
Mt. Pyre (Peak)


----------



## Bombsii

Victory Road


----------



## S. E.

Mt. Coronet Outside (Y'know, the snowy mountain peaks) - Definitely my favorite. It sounds barren but peaceful.
Torn/Distortion World - Like the above, only with an added bit of creepy. Gets stuck in my head frequently.
Cyrus Battle Theme - Epic. :3
Giratina Battle Theme - It's crazy and epic at the same time. Also gets stuck in my head frequently.
Old Chateau - It gave me nightmares. ;_;

All I can think of is D/P/Pt music at the moment, so.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

Lavander Town
Pokemon Mansion
Eterna Forest
Pokemon League (DPPt) (Day and Night)
Trio Lakes (DPPt if it wasn't obviouse)
The song that plays in PMD1 when you become fugitives


----------



## Autumn

Notoriously Unknown said:


> My favorite music of all the main series games is the Eterna forest music. That... It's just awesome. Really soothing to..
> In a spinoff game though, I'd say in the first Pokemon Mystery Dungeon. You know that song that played when things became sad sometimes? There was a remixed version played at the end when  You began to faze away and turn into a ball of light.
> I don't know the name or have a link... But that song is great... What is it called?


Do you mean this one? I can also play this one on the piano...


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Ecruteak City is definitely it. The first time I heard it, it was so sad and plaintive that I turned off the music because it almost made me cry. Seriously, there could not be a better music choice for Ecruteak City.

The bicycle music for Red and Blue is catchy, but it doesn't compare to...

Route 1 is also the most annoyingly catchy song ever. I play it on the piano sometimes without even realizing where it comes from. I used to think that it was the bicycle theme, but now I know that, well, it isn't. It's so short and cute, though!

Those are my two favorite music pieces from the Pokemon games.


----------



## voltianqueen

There's a lot~

Kanto Gym Leader battle
Johto Trainer battle
Legendary Beast encounter
RSE Legendary Pokémon battle
RSE Wild Pokémon encounter
Team Aqua/Magma Grunt battle
Galactic Admin battle
Cynthia battle
Primal Dialga
Ecruteak City
Violet City
Azalea Town
Slateport City
outside of Mt. Pyre
Eterna City
Route 216
Pokémon Colosseum regular battle
Temporal Tower

...There's probably more. I love Pokemon music ^^


----------



## Autumn

... said:


> Route 1 is also the most annoyingly catchy song ever. I play it on the piano sometimes without even realizing where it comes from. I used to think that it was the bicycle theme, but now I know that, well, it isn't. It's so short and cute, though!


Tell me the notes for that O<



			
				Dewgong said:
			
		

> GSC Bike Song <33
> 
> I can play it on piano, I'm taking a video and posting it here in a while.


This too O<


----------



## Alexi

Just got PMD2: Darkness, and I love Team Skull's music! Sounds like Danny Elfman wrote it...It's so cool~


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Leafpool said:


> Tell me the notes for that O<


You can find sheet music for it here.


----------



## Espeonrules

I love the following music:

-The Lucky Channel's music on the Radio in G/S/C (I usually play it when I'm training my Pokemon; it makes it much more enjoyable.)
-Wild Pokemon Battle Music in FR/LG
-Battle Fronteir Head Music in Emerald
-Deoxys Battle Music in FR/LG
-Intro theme in PMD


----------



## Invader Palkia

Hmm... My favorites...

In no order:

Amp Plains (PMD2)
Sealed chamber (RSE)
cave of origin (RSE)
Mt.Pyre peak (RSE)
Eterna city (DP)
Eterna Forest (DP)
Acuity/Verity/Valor (DP)
Far amp plaines (PMD2)
Giratina battle (Plat)
Mt. Coronet (DP) 
Sunny park colosseum (PBR)
Regi battle music (Plat)
Route 113 (RSE)
Route 216 (DP)
Sky pillar (PMD)
Temporal tower (PMD2)
Sootopolis city (RSE)
Torn World (Plat)

The ones I didn't link too weren't there anymore. :/
But anyways those are all the ones I can remember.


----------



## H-land

I've always loved Violet/Olivine City's music. It's pretty awesome.

I also liked the Desert music from RSE, and there's a bunch of others that I like, but this is all that comes to mind at the moment...


----------



## Jolty

THAT ROUTE ABOVE RESORT AREA
best music ever


also Canalave's music is growing on me


----------



## Claudster

The music right befor the champion battle in pearl


----------



## cubone man

definitely lavender town...

DooDooDooDoo


----------



## HANTASTIC!

i can usually only stand the legendary music, especially azelf and giratina, in diamond. <3 i also like the music on the platform place on the top of mt. coronet, where you meet palkia/dialga. and if i remember correctly, i think i liked the music in platinum where in that zone where you have to find giratina. xD


----------



## Acuity

Hmm...I like game music in general-you know, it's funny; when I listen to the older games' music and compare it to DS music, i always gravitate towards older music, i don't know, not because of quality, just because it's....nostalgic? i also like the Route 217 music and the Distortion World music!  Let's see....the Sky Pillar, Petalburg City....Lake Verity/Valor/Acuity, and the music that's playing when you're going up Mt. Coronet to the Spear Pillar.


----------



## Psyburn

GSC Rival and GSC Lance


----------



## Swinub33

GorMcCobb said:


> What is your favorite in game pokemon music through all pokemon games.
> 
> Mine is the Regi battle music. :sunglasses:


Click here. Yeah, I uploaded that video. :sunglasses:


----------



## Erika

Team Rocket Hideout Music in R/B/Y.
Any music that involves facing the champion. ('specially Cynthia's) 
Trainer Battle Music in G/S/C.
Gym Leader Battle Music in R/B/Y.

Uh.

*Route 1. * <- dat be da memories right dar.


Uhh...

*Celadon City's music.*
'Cuz you know, gotta be obvious, and stick to my fandom.


----------



## Peegeray

ahhh i dunno i have 5 hours of my favourite pokemon songs playing right now on my playlist!
ok well i'll do my most favourite songs by gen i guess! haha

gen1:
pokemon mansion (rby)
champion (rby)
mewtwo battle (stadium 1)
all petite cup rounds (stadium 1)
all prime cup rounds (stadium 1)

gen2:
trrainer battle (gsc)
kanto gym battle (gsc)
rival battle (gsc)
team rocket battle (gsc)
cherrygrove city (puzzle challenge)
prime cup semifinal (stadium 2)
little cup semifinal (stadium 2)
lance battle (stadium 2)
academy battle (stadium 2)

gen3:
intro theme (rse)
gym battle (rse)
elite 4 theme (rse)
frontier brain battle (e)
first battle (colosseum)
final battle (colosseum)
credits (colosseum)
chipher peon theme (xd)
final battle (xd)
sky pillar (pmd1)

gen4:
gym leader battle (dppt)
route 216 (dppt)
dialga/palkia battle (dppt)
cyrus battle (dppt)
mt coronet (dppt)
pokemon league(night) (dppt)
champion battle (dppt)
frontier brain battle (pt)
mysterial battle (pbr)
credits (pmd2)


----------



## Aerodactyl

My favorites are:

Disortion World Giratina Fight (D/P/Pt)
Frontier Brain Battle (D/P/Pt)
Champion Fight (R/B/Y, FR/LG)
Rival Battle (G/S/C)
Surfing (R/S/E)
Wild Pokemon Encounter (R/S/E)


----------



## glitchedgamer

Lavender Town

Vermillion City

That secret song that plays on the radio in the Ruins of Alph

The theme while battling Red in Silver Cave

The R/B/Y and G/S/C Gym Leader themes


----------



## Slartibartfast

For some reason, I absolutely love the Pokémon Center (Day) music in Platinum. Enough to sit there and listen to it for a while sometimes.


----------



## Dragon

Game Corner moosik for DPPt. There's more, but that's the only one I can think of right now.. and the Cynthia or Frontier Brain battle music. Distortion World.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I mostly like PMD music. I especially enjoy the 'fugitive' music (from PMD1; it plays when you become fugitives) and the music from the very lower floors of Buried Relic. It makes me feel like something is going to jump out at me, and I get restless and excited and stuff. I'm not sure exactly what euphoria is, but I _think_ that's it. Not to mention Frosty Forest.

But the winner would be Mt. Blaze. I love Mt. Blaze's music.

Also, for some reason, I enjoy the music in RSE when you first battle Maxie/Archie on Mt. Chimney.


----------



## Autumn

shadow_lugia said:


> I mostly like PMD music. I especially enjoy the 'fugitive' music (from PMD1; it plays when you become fugitives)


I can play the version of that that plays when you're in the snow on the piano. :D (I can also play the trumpet feature of this Kirby music on the trumpet, but that's irrelevant.)


----------



## Mai

Mystery dungeon time music for the places at uxies lake and stuff
Gold goldenrod city Gold daycare 
Emerald Lavender Town Emerald Littleroot Town
Basicly all of blue music I love the older kinds


----------



## Slartibartfast

All HGSS music. *heart*


----------



## Evolutionary

Hmm...

All GSC and HGSS music(especially Azalea/Blackthorn and the cherry route themes)
All Ranger music
All Mystery Dungeon music(especially the Ending/fugitive music)

Most RSE music
Platinum's Giratina music
Most Surfing themes(RBY/GSC/HGSS/FRLG/RSE/Ranger(empoleon))

Grr, can't decide...it would be easier to say what music I don't like...


----------



## Thorne

I have come to the conclusion that my favourite song is the Distortion/Torn World Theme, it might just be the most atmospheric Pokémon themes there is.


----------



## glitchedgamer

The Cinnabar Island theme in HG/SS. It just brings a tear to my eye... ;_; But I still LOVE IT. It is my favorite city, after all.


----------



## EddyOkapi

The Gym Leader themes for the first and second generation are among my favorites. Especially all the remixes being done now. Also the Battle Frontier Brains theme from Platinum... gawwwd I'd listen to that endlessly. :c


----------



## Tailsy

Route 113 (ashy route) in R/S/E is fantastic.
I also like the HG/SS Ho-oh battle theme!


----------



## Elliekat

I totally forgot about the Bike music if FRLG. AWESOME! So much better than the Bike music in DPPt.


----------



## Deo

R/B/Y Route 4 is the best music in the whole game.


----------



## Rai-CH

The battle music in Colosseum is awesome :D

I like the Sunnyshore City theme because it's so bright and happy and it practically screams "woohoo one more badge before the elite 4!". The Bike music from GSC is really catchy and awesome too.


----------



## Mustardear

RaiCH said:


> The battle music in Colosseum is awesome :D


I have to agree with that. I think the Cipher Admin battle theme (or something like that) is my favourite out of Colosseum. My favourite out of all the games I've played is the RBY Champion battle music because it's made of nostalgia and win. Also, the Giratina battle from Platinum had cool music. I haven't listened to the HGSS music yet.


----------



## Alxprit

Oh yeah, I love love the music for Route 47. It's my favorite new song.


----------



## FireMario

HG/SS VS Lance/Red music. Pwnage.


----------



## Phyro Phantom

Just about anything from Mystery Dungeon, especially the Main Theme / Town Square, and also of course the Wigglytuff Guild music from the second set of games.  Colosseum and XD also had some really great music... out of the main-series games, I have to say Johto had the best in-game music... and from what I've heard on VGMusic, HGSS music is pretty good too.


----------



## werefish5

My three favorites would have to be the Cythia Champion Battle music, the lakefronts' themes, and the Giratina Battle.


----------



## Togetic

Lyra's Theme (Its surprisingly good), The HGSS Goldenrod BGM, and Littleroot town BGM.


----------



## Celebi96

Mystery Dungeon2 - Dialga battle theme.


----------



## PinserPerson

legendary battle music


----------



## Chopsuey

Still in love with Sky Tower. :D


----------



## Holy Pokemon Master

I'd say the HG/SS Frontier Brain music is my favorite, but the exclusive Legendary Battle music is not far off...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Pyrite Town's music.

doo doo doo doo doo, doo doo doo doo _doo_


----------



## hitmon64

okay, top 5...
4.Pokemon Mystery dungeon 2: temporal tower. this ties with the earlier equivalent. read that.
4.Pokemon mystery dungeon: the sky tower. this song was just plain epic
3.Pokemon mystery dungeon 2: sacrifice. this song actually makes me cry.
2. Pokemon Mystery dungeon 2: Darkrai's battle theme. I love that intro!
and taking the #1 spot...*drumroll*...
RSE:sunken ship. I listen to this when I need to calm down. not joking.
Oh, and I have remixes of these on my mp3 player. they actually rate as some of my favorite songs of all time.
Honorable mention goes to pokeremixstudio's remix of the RSE legendary theme. He took a boring, repetitive song and made it absolutely epic. Find it on Youtube. You know you want to.


----------



## Elliekat

Oh, just revisited the Gym Leader music from the original games! <3
AND the SS Anne song <3


----------



## Anomaly 54

Colosseum's Pyrite and Pheanic City Music, HGSS Wild Battle, and the EEEPPPIIICCCNNNEEESSS Red VS Player


----------



## The Meme

Cynthia battle music from platinum. That piano music is great.
Also the Ever Grande City theme.


----------



## Michi

Sky Tower from PMD1 (It's the 2nd best piece of Poke-music ever written! :D) and Primal Dialga's Battle theme from PMD2. It's seriously my favorite song ever.
*looks for mp3 of it* :P


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues

Most of the Hoenn music is pretty good, in a weird kind of way (or maybe I'm just biased)...Probably my favorite is either the G/S/C opening theme or the R/S/E legendary battle music.


----------



## Minish

Most of the Hoenn music, to be honest... really hard to choose!

But probably the route music in particular - especially around Fortree and Lilycove, and also the utterly amazing underwater music. :3 And then we have the best of them all... the Kyogre/Groudon battle music.

Ah! And the music right outside the Victory Road, in RSE. The moment you stop surfing and are about to go into the cave. :D


----------



## Renteura

I'm rather fond of the Team Aqua/Magma leader battle music from rse.


----------



## surskitty

Pokémon Stadium 2 and Pokémon Colosseum have the best music in the series, though I wish Stadium 2 had better audio quality and was less tinny.  :(  XD has some good music, too, but most of the better things other than Shadow Lugia's theme were also in Colosseum.

HGSS also has a marvelous soundtrack, though once again it's tinny and almost everything loops in under a minute.  :D Raikou/Entei battles~ (Suikun's battle theme is less interesting.) and Minaki's theme~ and the music for Ruins of Alph~ and the Champion battle, particularly while fighting Red (it's got some quality that makes it sort of sound like it's hailing, I think)~ and every Team Rocketty theme.


----------



## Lili

The Pokemon Center theme. That and the battle theme and Gym Leader theme in R/S/E.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I love all of the music from G/S/C, and most of the route music from R/S/E, all of the trumpety stuff. Also Cynthia's themes from D/P/Pt, when you battle her. Not the music playing _when_ you battle her, but the stuff right before is awesome.


----------



## Loffyglu

Colosseum/XD. I've fallen in love with all the music from those two games.

Buuuut, uh. I really like a lot of the music from R/S/E, too, though that might just be because of how nostalgic they are for me. :P


----------



## marbychu

Quite a few.

HGSS Weather Trio
HGSS Johto Gym Leader
HGSS Kanto Gym Leader
HGSS Champion/Red theme
HGSS Rival Theme

...notice how they are all HGSS music?


----------

